# xconsole.log & logrotate



## Xerolux (17. Sep. 2011)

Hallo und guten morgen zusammen ;-),

leider stehe ich vor einem Problem, unter var/log befindet sich die xconsole.log soweit so gut aber sie wächst und wächst mittlerweile auf 200mb und das ist ein bisschen zuviel , wie kann man das mit logrotate oder anderen mitteln verhindern?

Debian 6.0
ISPconfig

Vielen Dank

Xerolux


----------



## Till (19. Sep. 2011)

Hier ist z.B. ein Tutorail für Logrotate in englisch:

Howto: Use logrotate to manage log files | Linuxers

und hier die deutsche Übersetzung der Logrotate Manpage:

LOGROTATE(1) Handbuchseite


----------

